# Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar liegt bei den Einnahmen immer noch 111 Mio. USD vorne



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar liegt bei den Einnahmen immer noch 111 Mio. USD vorne*

						Ob und wann Marvel Avengers Endgame Avatar als erfolgreichsten Film ablöst, ist weiter unklar. In der fünften Woche nach Veröffentlichung konnte Endgame zwar noch mal mehr als 30 Mio. Einnahmen vermelden und damit den Abstand zu Avatar verringern. Es verbleiben aber immer noch über 100 Mio. USD Vorsprung für den Sci-Fi-Film von James Cameron.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Avatar liegt bei den Einnahmen immer noch 111 Mio. USD vorne*


----------



## Ersy90 (27. Mai 2019)

Ich hab ihn vor 2 Tagen gesehen...wahnsinn. Der beste Film den ich seit langem gesehen habe. Da war von Trauer bis Witz alles dabei.
Mein Po war nur fast taub nach 3 Stunden.

Ich bin sehr traurig das es zu Ende gegangen ist.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Mai 2019)

Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn vor 2 Tagen gesehen...wahnsinn. Der beste Film den ich seit langem gesehen habe. Da war von Trauer bis Witz alles dabei.
> Mein Po war nur fast taub nach 3 Stunden.
> 
> Ich bin sehr traurig das es zu Ende gegangen ist.



Also ich fand Endgame war ein großer Rückschritt zu Infinity War. Trotzdem immer noch ein sehr guter Film. Popcorn- und Comic-Filme sind sonst gar nicht mein Ding, aber Marvel muss man echt gratulieren. Ich hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren viel Spaß mit dem MCU. Alle Filme, die ich gesehen habe, waren gut bis sehr gut. Hab allerdings auch ein paar ausgelassen.


----------



## moritz777 (27. Mai 2019)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Hab allerdings auch ein paar ausgelassen.



Dann musst du die unbedingt nachholen


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Mai 2019)

fand ihn in sich nicht ganz schlüssig bei so mancher Logik und man hat leider auch gemerkt das Endgame bereits vor Capt. Marvel gedreht wurde

trotzdem sehr guter Film, wobei auch für mich Infinity War die Nase vorn hatte. Das Ende der Infinity Stone Ära hat jedenfalls einen sehr faden Beigeschmack ;(


----------



## Leuenzahn (27. Mai 2019)

Endgame ist halt eher bei Hellyschutt. Die Visionen sind verpufft, da war die große Zeit die 80ger. Die Energie ist aus Neuatlantis, welche heute die verfallenden Staaten von Nordamerika genannt werden, reichlich raus. 

Die großen Fernsehschmieden werden wohl im "Osten" (sprich Asien) oder wieder in Europa Einzug halten. Wir Deutschen kennen ja die "Goldenen Zwanziger", als das "Kino" erfunden wurde und der "große" Film aus Berlin kam.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. Mai 2019)

Nun, momentan steht der Artikel gerade über dem von AMD's Navi!
Ob das ein gutes Zeichen ist?


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (28. Mai 2019)

Bald kommt sicher Gozillas Schwippschwager vs die fantastische Pyjama Liga und holt das noch ein.


----------

